# Jammin' Songs, All About Smokin' Weed



## Truth B Known (Mar 27, 2011)

"HEYYEYY EYYYEYY EYY ..... SMOKE WEEEEED EVERYDAY" -R.I.P. NATE DOGG


WHAT UP WHAT UP?!... HERE'S A TIGHT ASS LIST OF SMOKIN SONGS I PUT TOGETHER, SONGS ARE MORE OR LESS ABOUT SMOKIN WEED, NOT JUST 'GOOD SONGS TO SMOKE TO'.. AWESOME LYRICS IN MOST OF THEM.. WORRRD!! CHECK EM OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!


Here's a classic from dallas, tx from like 2000-2001.. i've bumped this and blazed out a million times....
[video=youtube;UvOTml61Kq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvOTml61Kq0[/video]
mr. lucci - gettin high (the video)
mr. pookie - smoke one
black uhuru - sinsemilla
cypress hill - i wanna get high, hits from the bong
gangsta pat - i wanna smoke
lil boosie - smokin on purple
devin the dude - doobie ashtray, sticky green
richie spice - marijuana
do or die - playa like me and you
andre nickatina - scottie 15
scarface - maryjane
krazie bone & project pat - up there
rick james - mary jane
mystikal - he has 1 on every album (all excellent)
peter tosh - lezalize it
snoop dogg - i love weed, smokin smokin weed
pharcyde - splattitorium, blaze
bone thugs n harmony - weed song, buddah lovaz
ludacris - blueberry yum yum
three 6 mafia - where is the bud
alkaholiks - mary jane
mystic roots - pass the marijuana
ice cube - smoke some weed
twista & lil boosie - fire
channel live and krs one - mad izm
luniz - i got 5 on it
wiz khalifa - up
jah roots - ganja weed

*toke *toke *toke

ENJOY!!!!! PEEEEAAAAACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Mar 27, 2011)

[youtube]W6cQwkddVDA[/youtube]


[youtube]_e4dSKaB-Ic[/youtube]

[youtube]mpfncAwMnqU[/youtube]
this last one, i know, may not actually be about weed but i had taken it that way back in the day plus girl troubles played its part haha


cant think of anymore right now.... too high ha


----------



## VER D (Mar 27, 2011)

everything was going well till i read lil boosie


----------



## Truth B Known (Mar 27, 2011)

VER D said:


> everything was going well till i read lil boosie


 what? that track 'smokin on purple' is the shit.. and i don't know anyone who don't fuck with that 'fire' (twista feat. lil boosie) but it's all good bro, listen to what YOU wanna listen to playa..  worrrrrrrrd....
[video=youtube;VLhZ52vVK-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLhZ52vVK-I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Truth B Known (Mar 27, 2011)

@ investigate- ya bro.. niiiice! i never really heard ill scarlet, and i don't know who the second guy is but i like both of them.. that second video is pretty crazy how they shot it.. lol, fuck ya.. and i actually was backstage with pepper smokin out and drinkin a couple years ago at dallas house of blues.. just sparked up a king size j of some trainwreck!!


----------



## Truth B Known (Mar 28, 2011)

sparkin up a tasty bowl.. jammin on some devin the dude. fuck ya, smoke on yall... smoke on.........


----------



## jvk2009 (Mar 31, 2011)

Gotta have some Michael Franti

Ganja Babe - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cosvM2D_3Eg


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 5, 2011)

hell ya, this jams yo!!

[video=youtube;cosvM2D_3Eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cosvM2D_3Eg[/video]


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 5, 2011)

daaaaamn, goin back to them three6 days... this shit jams...

[video=youtube;o4yIN0wg57A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4yIN0wg57A[/video]


----------



## Kevin A (Apr 19, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> "HEYYEYY EYYYEYY EYY ..... SMOKE WEEEEED EVERYDAY" -R.I.P. NATE DOGG


Nate Dogg died??This is new to me? I had no clue he died, I thought he just quit rapping or something like that. How did he die?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 19, 2011)

*[video=youtube;_F5C0rrncXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F5C0rrncXE[/video]*


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 19, 2011)

> Nate Dogg died??This is new to me? I had no clue he died, I thought he just quit rapping or something like that. How did he die?


what up Kevin A.. ya man, nate dogg died a little over a month ago or so.. he actually was having health problems, including strokes and heart attacks.



Black Sabbath! fuck ya bro, i'm jammin this out right now.. i love some black sabbath but don't know if i've heard this song and maaan, i love this, and i pulled up the lyrics.. woah, right on!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbkick (Apr 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;j5FrHuRcqoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5FrHuRcqoA[/video]For all us old folks, this has to be the mother of all weed tunes!


----------



## 420God (Apr 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;i2spZ-NDfS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2spZ-NDfS4[/video]


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 20, 2011)

@dbkick - whoa bro, i actually have 2112, that first song on that album is epic.. but ya, i never really listened to these lyrics, and jammed it a bunch.. i just pulled them up, wow, all about the best weed and hash of the world! fuck ya!! happy 420

@420God - yo, haha, hell ya, i have jon lajoie album, its hilarious, every song is genius and actually good music too.. lol happy 420!!!


----------



## Kevin A (Apr 20, 2011)

420 God, That was pretty cool man.


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 20, 2011)

thinkin abooooouuut ketchup chips.. and for some reason, the game battleship...


----------



## 5thplanetballer (Apr 21, 2011)

PREVIEW THE MIXTAPE HERE : AlterEGOWebsite 

AlterEGO just came out with a pretty sick new mixtape, its up for download at Datpiff.com 
Follow AlterEGO @AlterEGOmusic

These Are My Favorite Tracks: 420 Classic, Blaze it up (FIRE), And Good Life

I really wanna know true Opinions!?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 21, 2011)

http://youtu.be/7nPo0VXwn2w>>>Sickest smoke song eeevvvveeerrrrr


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;QYDy0RDhBG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYDy0RDhBG0[/video]


----------



## 5thplanetballer (Apr 21, 2011)

Blaze it up is a sick remix of a collie budz beat, totally killed it 
check it out Blaze it up


----------



## Uncultivated (Apr 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;waL3DAl55zQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waL3DAl55zQ[/video]


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 22, 2011)

i love how this thread keeps rollin with dope smokin songs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

